# Vivaldi queries



## Etherealz (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, this is my first thread. I lurked on this forum before, but now I joined after seeing mature and fascinating conversation between all of you! 

I can see that Vivaldi is barely respected here due to his repetitive music, as talented as he was do you thinking he wanted to have a signature musical style, which lead to him having really similar work or did he lack less creativity than other composers in general? I believe the only respect he receives is for being innovative.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Etherealz, I am sure we have admires for Vivaldi's music, if you go trough the topic's you will find his name regularly.
Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Quotes about Vivaldi form Wikipedia:
_" Vivaldi was only 25 when he started working at the orphanage. Over the next thirty years he composed most of his major works while working there…
He had to compose an oratorio or concerto at every feast…"_
Maybe the great amount of compulsory concertos (more than 500) are the reason why he considered as repetitive?
But judging Vivaldi correctly, his operas and sacred music must be also tested, which are - do not know why- are less popular than his instrumental output. These works contain extremely beautiful uplifting music.
I collected some of the gems from his operas in a previous thread and copied here below:
Arsilda ( 1716) "L'esperto nocchiero": 



Teuzzone (1718) "Base al regno e guida al trono": 



(from 2:13:56 to 2:17:35)
La Verità in Cimento (1720) / Il Giustino (1724) "Dopo i nembi e le procelle": 



Actually this is the finale 3 of his operas, which was quite usual routine in Vivaldi's time. This might be another reason of his repetitive fame?
La Silvia (1721) "Terribile è lo scempio": 



La Fida Ninfa (1732) "Dolce fiamma": 



 "Il mio core, a chi la diede": 



 "Deh ti piega": 



Bajazed (1735) "Quel ciglio vezzosetto": 




And some short details out of my favorite sacred compositions:
RV.589 Gloria (1715) - Domine fili unigenite: 



RV.593 Domine Ad Adiuvandum Me Festina (c. 1720) - Gloria Patri: 



RV.594 Dixit dominus (after 1720) - Sicut erat in principio: 



RV.621 Stabat Mater (1712) - Stabat Mater Dolorosa: 



RV.644 Juditha Triumphans (1716-17) - O Quam Vaga, Venusta: 



 - Umbrae carae, aurore andrae: 




I just tried to emphasize with these short (2-5 min) examples what a different, multi-colored and unique music he composed. 
Vivaldi is a towering amazing genius IMO. A bit underrated nowadays, but as his music partially just lately rediscovered and published, I forecast so that his positive reputation will be even stronger in the future.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Etherealz said:


> Hi, this is my first thread. I lurked on this forum before, but now I joined after seeing mature and fascinating conversation between all of you!
> 
> I can see that Vivaldi is barely respected here due to his repetitive music, as talented as he was do you thinking he wanted to have a signature musical style, which lead to him having really similar work or did he lack less creativity than other composers in general? I believe the only respect he receives is for being innovative.


look, found several Vivaldi topics. 
http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=3337126


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Don`t pass quick half-baked judgement if you are seriously want an opinion.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Etherealz said:


> Hi, this is my first thread. I lurked on this forum before, but now I joined after seeing mature and fascinating conversation between all of you!
> 
> I can see that Vivaldi is barely respected here due to his repetitive music, as talented as he was do you thinking he wanted to have a signature musical style, which lead to him having really similar work or did he lack less creativity than other composers in general? I believe the only respect he receives is for being innovative.


Hi there and welcome to TC. All composers have their own style and in individual composers, noticed there are elements of their other works embedded. Quite common!


----------

